# 22 top airforces (based on plane quality and quantity).



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7  = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------



## 500

I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.

Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:

F-16C = 1/1
F-16A = 0.8/0.8
F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
F-15A = 1.2/0.5
F-15C = 1.3/0.5
F-15E = 1.4/1.5
F-15S = 1.3/1.4
F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
F-18A = 1/1.1
F-18F = 1.3/1.3
F-2 = 1.3/1.2
F-16AM = 1/08
Mirage 2000 = 1/1
Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
F-4 = 0.4/0.7
F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
AMX = 0.3/0.5
Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
F-5 = 0.3/0.4
J-10 = 1/1
J-8 = 0.6/0.4
JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
H-6 = 0/1

E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0

jet tanker = 2/6
KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4

*Here the results:*

*UK*

86 Typhoon
136 Tornado GR4
AEW&C: 7 E-3
tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10

260 air to air points/354 air to ground points

*France*

59 Rafale
158 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 4 E-3
tanker: 14 KC-135

285/313

*Germany*

55 Typhoon
177 Tornado IDS
45 F-4
tanker: 4 A310

187/328

*Israel*

25 F-15I
30 F-15 C/D
30 F-15 A/B
101 F-16I
135 F-16C/D
100 F-16A/B
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130

487/466=1440

*India*

146 Su-30MKI
45 Mirage 2000
68 MiG-29
88 MiG-27ML
152 MiG-21Bis
120 Jaguar
AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
tanker: 7 IL-78MKI

430/491

*Turkey*

213 F-16 C/D
52 F-4 Terminator 2020
110 F-4
87 F-5
AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C 
tanker: 7 KC-135

336/419

*Korea*

60 F-15K
169 F-16C/D
84 F-4E
170 F-5E
AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737

354/399

*Japan*

82 F-2
180 F-15C/D
117 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
tanker: 4 KC-767

480/294

*Saudi Arabia*

72 Typhoon
109 F-15C/D
72 F-15S
87 Tornado IDS
24 Tornado ADV
120 F-5
AEW&C: 5 E-3
tanker: 8 KE-3

488/449

*China*

190 J-10
100 Su-30MKK
189 Su-27 and J-11
180 J-8
280 J-7 (MiG-21)
60 JH-7
180 Q-5
110 H-6 (Tu-16)
AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6

859/905 

*Italy*

55 Typhoon
78 Tornado IDS
14 F-16A ADF
55 AMX
tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130

148/214=510

*Spain*

32 Typhoon
86 F-18A
24 Mirage F.1
tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130

154/181

*Greece*

126 F-16C/D
30 F-16C block 52+
44 Mirage 2000
57 F-4E
AEW&C: 4 Erieye

250/246

*Pakistan*

50 JF-17
45 F-16A/B
18 F-16C block 52+
75 Mirage III
83 Mirage V
144 F-7
AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03

224/219

*Egypt*

40 F-16A
178 F-16C
18 Mirage 2000
32 F-4E
115 MiG-21 & J-7
60 Mirage V
AEW&C: 8 E-2C

291/320

*UAE*

79 F-16E
68 Mirage 2000
AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
tanker: 3 Airbus 330

189/181

*Canada*

103 F-18A
tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130

112/145

*Australia*

71 F-18A
21 F-18F
AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
tanker: 3 A330

136/123=395

*Singapore*

24 F-15SG
54 F-16C
20 F-16C block 52+
49 F-5
AEW&C: 4 G550
tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130

171/177

*Sweden*

158 Gripen 
AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
tanker: 1 KC-130

183/146

Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points

*The final results:*

1) USA
2) Russia
3) China - 2623
4) Israel - 1440
5) S. Arabia - 1425
6) India - 1351
7) Japan - 1254
8) Korea - 1107
9) Turkey - 1091
10) Egypt - 902
11) France - 883
12) UK - 874
13) Greece - 746
14) Germany - 702
15) Pakistan - 667
16) UAE - 559
17) Singapore - 519
18) Sweden - 512
19) Italy - 510
20) Spain - 489
21) Australia - 395
22) Canada - 356

This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
93


----------



## Paan Singh

thks for your hard work,but your number list wrt india is wrong.

india have 160+MKI's

50 mirages

69+ mig 29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

@ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52 aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/31
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> *36 Mirage 2000
> 48 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 6 IL-78MKI
> 
> 377/394*
> 
> *Tu*


*

we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27. And you didn't included our jaguars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
What about the details of USA and Russia ???


----------



## 500

Kesang said:


> we have 69 mig-29, 46 mirages and 146 mig-27 and you didn't inluded our jaguars.


My bad, I used wikipedia data, I updated from flight global now. 



siegecrossbow said:


> Why is the air to air point for Tornado ADV so high? Is interception included as a part of air to air?


Yes its good as interceptor: fast and powerful radar.



Avisheik said:


> @ 500 : how much time did you take to make this?


About two weeks.



rai_kamal said:


> Gr8 work mate,, Didn't expected that someone will work this much hard to make the list...
> What about the details of USA and Russia ???


Thank you. I did not count them because they are obviously #1 and #2. I guess count later will be very big numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

Really a bright idea in term of points while its missing the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DARKY

500 said:


> I was bored and decided to estimate airforces strength. I wrote down the list of active aircrafts for each air force and then counted score.
> 
> Here is method I used. F-16C I used as base: 1 air-air point/1 air to ground point. For other aircrafts my estimates are follow:
> 
> F-16C = 1/1
> F-16A = 0.8/0.8
> F-16 block 52+ aka F-16I = 1.1/1.2
> F-16 block 60 = 1.3/1.2
> F-15A = 1.2/0.5
> F-15C = 1.3/0.5
> F-15E = 1.4/1.5
> F-15S = 1.3/1.4
> F-15SG = 1.5/1.5
> F-18A = 1/1.1
> F-18F = 1.3/1.3
> F-2 = 1.3/1.2
> F-16AM = 1/08
> Mirage 2000 = 1/1
> Typhoon (MESA radar) = 1.3/1.1
> Rafale (PESA radar) = 1.2/1.2
> Tornado IDS = 0.5/1.2
> Tornado ADV = 1/0.6
> F-4 = 0.4/0.7
> F-4 Terminator = 0.6/1
> Su-27 = 1.2/0.4
> MiG-29 = 0.9/0.5
> Su-30MKI = 1.3/1.2
> Su-30MKK = 1.2/1.2
> MiG-21 aka J7 = 0.3/0.4
> MiG-27 = 0.3/0.7
> JF-17 = 0.9/0.8
> AMX = 0.3/0.5
> Mirage F.1 = 0.7/0.8
> Mirage 3/5 = 0.3/0.4
> Jaguar = 0.2/0.6
> F-5 = 0.3/0.4
> J-10 = 1/1
> J-8 = 0.6/0.4
> JH-7 = 0.5/1.1
> Q-5 = 0.1/0.4
> H-6 = 0/1
> 
> E-3, Phalcon, KJ-2000, Boeing 737 = 8/0
> Saab, KJ-200 = 6/0
> E-2C, ZDK-03 = 4/0
> 
> jet tanker = 2/6
> KC-130, H-6 tankers = 1/4
> 
> *Here the results:*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> 86 Typhoon
> 136 Tornado GR4
> AEW&C: 7 E-3
> tanker: 4 Tristar, 12 VC-10
> 
> 260 air to air points/354 air to ground points
> 
> *France*
> 
> 59 Rafale
> 158 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 4 E-3
> tanker: 14 KC-135
> 
> 285/313
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 177 Tornado IDS
> 45 F-4
> tanker: 4 A310
> 
> 187/328
> 
> *Israel*
> 
> 25 F-15I
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 30 F-15 A/B
> 101 F-16I
> 135 F-16C/D
> 100 F-16A/B
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 7 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 487/466=1440
> 
> *India*
> 
> 146 Su-30MKI
> 45 Mirage 2000
> 68 MiG-29
> 88 MiG-27ML
> 152 MiG-21Bis
> 120 Jaguar
> AEW&C: 3 Phalcon
> tanker: 7 IL-78MKI
> 
> 430/491
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 213 F-16 C/D
> 52 F-4 Terminator 2020
> 110 F-4
> 87 F-5
> AEW&C: 1 Boeing 737 AEW&C
> tanker: 7 KC-135
> 
> 336/419
> 
> *Korea*
> 
> 60 F-15K
> 169 F-16C/D
> 84 F-4E
> 170 F-5E
> AEW&C: 2 Boeing 737
> 
> 354/399
> 
> *Japan*
> 
> 82 F-2
> 180 F-15C/D
> 117 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 E-767, 13 E-2C
> tanker: 4 KC-767
> 
> 480/294
> 
> *Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 72 Typhoon
> 109 F-15C/D
> 72 F-15S
> 87 Tornado IDS
> 24 Tornado ADV
> 120 F-5
> AEW&C: 5 E-3
> tanker: 8 KE-3
> 
> 488/449
> 
> *China*
> 
> 190 J-10
> 100 Su-30MKK
> 189 Su-27 and J-11
> 180 J-8
> 280 J-7 (MiG-21)
> 60 JH-7
> 180 Q-5
> 110 H-6 (Tu-16)
> AEW&C: 5 KJ-2000, 2 KJ-200
> tanker: 8 IL-78, 10 H-6
> 
> 859/905
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> 55 Typhoon
> 78 Tornado IDS
> 14 F-16A ADF
> 55 AMX
> tanker: 2 KC-767, 2 KC-130
> 
> 148/214=510
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> 32 Typhoon
> 86 F-18A
> 24 Mirage F.1
> tanker: 2 KC-707, 5 KC-130
> 
> 154/181
> 
> *Greece*
> 
> 126 F-16C/D
> 30 F-16C block 52+
> 44 Mirage 2000
> 57 F-4E
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye
> 
> 250/246
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 50 JF-17
> 45 F-16A/B
> 18 F-16C block 52+
> 75 Mirage III
> 83 Mirage V
> 144 F-7
> AEW&C: 4 Erieye, 2 ZDK-03
> 
> 224/219
> 
> *Egypt*
> 
> 40 F-16A
> 178 F-16C
> 18 Mirage 2000
> 32 F-4E
> 115 MiG-21 & J-7
> 60 Mirage V
> AEW&C: 8 E-2C
> 
> 291/320
> 
> *UAE*
> 
> 79 F-16E
> 68 Mirage 2000
> AEW&C: 2 Saab 340
> tanker: 3 Airbus 330
> 
> 189/181
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> 103 F-18A
> tanker: 2 A-310, 5 KC-130
> 
> 112/145
> 
> *Australia*
> 
> 71 F-18A
> 21 F-18F
> AEW&C: 4 Boeing 737
> tanker: 3 A330
> 
> 136/123=395
> 
> *Singapore*
> 
> 24 F-15SG
> 54 F-16C
> 20 F-16C block 52+
> 49 F-5
> AEW&C: 4 G550
> tanker: 4 KC-135, 5 KC-130
> 
> 171/177
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> 158 Gripen
> AEW&C: 4 Saab 340
> tanker: 1 KC-130
> 
> 183/146
> 
> Final points I calculated air-air points*2 + ground points
> 
> *The final results:*
> 
> 1) USA
> 2) Russia
> 3) China - 2623
> 4) Israel - 1440
> 5) S. Arabia - 1425
> 6) India - 1351
> 7) Japan - 1254
> 8) Korea - 1107
> 9) Turkey - 1091
> 10) Egypt - 902
> 11) France - 883
> 12) UK - 874
> 13) Greece - 746
> 14) Germany - 702
> 15) Pakistan - 667
> 16) UAE - 559
> 17) Singapore - 519
> 18) Sweden - 512
> 19) Italy - 510
> 20) Spain - 489
> 21) Australia - 395
> 22) Canada - 356
> 
> This estimate is still subjective does not include personnel quality and UAVs.



A little correction... the Su30MKK in China is used for Naval strike role.... and is not as configured for air-superiority missions... operates under PLAN... not PLAAF.


----------



## Mosamania

I would like to know the score with the F-15SA rather than the F-15S.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

great work.....

Do we will be having more rafale's than france has? LOL


----------



## Safriz

nice effort....like it.
very informative.
saudi airforce are among top ten.
PAF main stay are the f-7.


----------



## Zabaniyah

For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><


----------



## Quasar

thanks for your effort 500

Airborne Stand-Off Jammers?

nice no european in top 10! 

with 5 th gen figthers sure at least UK may find a place in top 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zabaniya said:


> For some reason, I'm really starting to hate the F-7 "><



And why is that?


----------

